# Avoid Ring Rd tonight



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Reports of a fuel tanker flipped on Ring Rd (New Cairo to Maadi), fuel spilled, massive tailbacks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Another nightmare..
it took 3 hours last week to travel from Mohandiseen to Maadi.. 3 hours for a doctor who was going to take a clinic,,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I surely hope drivers caught in the spillage don't decide to have a smoke to "kill some time". Apparently some have been stuck there for 3 hours now


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

You can find traffic updates with the mobile phone app *Bey2ollak* also on Bey2ollak.com .


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It never fails to amaze me the stupidity, ignorance and rudeness of the average Egyptian driver. We all know and complain about the congestion on the roads and yet I have just seen 17 cars stopped on the 6th October bridge to let off fireworks... no concern for anyone else


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Reports of a fuel tanker flipped on Ring Rd (New Cairo to Maadi), fuel spilled, massive tailbacks


Not a fuel tanker, just drove past on my way to New Cairo. Is a tanker full of tarmacadem (slurry seal), well now moslty empty, it is all over the road. You wont slip, but your car will have tar all over it. They were busy lifting it off the road with a crane...


----------

